# Las Vegas



## Mayble (Sep 25, 2011)

I was considering booking Las Vegas through RCI for next May.  My husband and I have never been to Vegas before.  The hotel with the best location seems to be Hilton Flamingo, but it looks like an older hotel.  I was hoping to stay somewhere a little nicer.  HGVC Las Vegas Strip is available, however, reviews state it's on the north end and pretty far from the main strip. Is there a better option in RCI which would be closer to the action and offer very nice accommodations?  I would appreciate any recommendations and advice.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a link to the Nevada Timeshare Ratings - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=6&ResortGroup=60


----------



## Mayble (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks DeniseM.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 25, 2011)

The HGVC at the Flamingo is right behind the Flamingo Hotel and very central.


----------



## Dori (Sep 25, 2011)

We have been to Summer Bay Resort  (now called Las Vegas Desert Resort), and we enjoyed our stay very much. It is an easy, 5-minute walk to the strip. The Hiltons are way too far north, and in an increasingly sketchy area, IMHO. 

Dori


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2011)

My advice would be: Dont stay at a timeshare, stay at a hotel on the strip.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 25, 2011)

There are several nice RCI timeshares & it depends on whether you intend to rent a car or whether you want to be within walking distance of the Strip. HGVC Flamingo is the most centrally located and, although the Flamingo Hotel is older, the HGVC timeshares are in a separate building and are newer than the hotel. 

The Shell Vacations at Desert Rose is not often mentioned, but it is in a convenient location kind of behind the Tropicana. It's within walking distance to all the casinos near the intersection of Tropicana & the Strip such as the MGM Grand, NYNY, Mandalay Bay.

Wyndham Grand Desert is just a couple of blocks east of the Strip near City Center. 

If you plan to rent a car, the Grandview is usually easy to get as an exchange or Extra Vacation.  There is a lot more to see and do besides the Strip so I'd encourage you to get a car.  Parking is free at the casinos and it's not hard to get around by taking the side and back streets.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mayble said:


> HGVC Las Vegas Strip is available, however, reviews state it's on the north end and pretty far from the main strip.



I am not an HGVC owner and haven't been to LV in a couple of years but I have stayed at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip and liked it a lot.  When I was there I found it convenient as there was a trolly like bus called the "Duece" that stopped right in front of the Resort and for $5 would give you unlimited rides all day long up and down the Strip and into Downtown Las Vegas.  There were numerous stops where you could get off and on again as you pleased.  It wasn't necessarily fast but it got me to all the places I wanted.

George


----------



## Karen G (Sep 25, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> haven't been to LV in a couple of years but I have stayed at the HGVC Las Vegas Strip and liked it a lot.  When I was there I found it convenient as there was a trolly like bus called the "Duece"


The Deuce bus is actually more than a trolley--it's a double decker bus with a lot of features. The price has gone up to $7/day though.


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 25, 2011)

siesta said:


> My advice would be: Dont stay at a timeshare, stay at a hotel on the strip.



Your advice seems a bit ODD here on the *TIMESHARE*  users group ???     the OP is looking ar RCI exchanges...   am I missing something???


----------



## roadtriper (Sep 25, 2011)

Mayble said:


> I was considering booking Las Vegas through RCI for next May.  My husband and I have never been to Vegas before.  The hotel with the best location seems to be Hilton Flamingo, but it looks like an older hotel.  I was hoping to stay somewhere a little nicer.  HGVC Las Vegas Strip is available, however, reviews state it's on the north end and pretty far from the main strip. Is there a better option in RCI which would be closer to the action and offer very nice accommodations?  I would appreciate any recommendations and advice.  Thanks!



HGVC Flamingo  and the Las Vegas Flamingo Hotel are on the same property but are two seperate business'    the timeshare units are seperate from the Hotel towers. but I believe thay have access to the wonderful Flamingo Pool area?  RT


----------



## siesta (Sep 25, 2011)

roadtriper said:


> Your advice seems a bit ODD here on the *TIMESHARE*  users group ???     the OP is looking ar RCI exchanges...   am I missing something???


 vegas has an abundance of hotel rooms, and very competitive rates. Its the OP's first time to vegas and the real experience is staying at a glitzy hotel on the strip. Not an off-strip condo with a kitchen most people wont use since there are so many food deals around town. Also, alot of people dont go to vegas for a full week, in fact after a weekend some people cant wait to leave!


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 25, 2011)

HGVC Flamingo is older than HGVC strip, but the resort was updated only 1-2 year ago.


----------



## BevL (Sep 26, 2011)

roadtriper said:


> HGVC Flamingo  and the Las Vegas Flamingo Hotel are on the same property but are two seperate business'    the timeshare units are seperate from the Hotel towers. but I believe thay have access to the wonderful Flamingo Pool area?  RT



THere is access to the Flamingo Hotel pool area when you stay at the HGVC.  

Our daughter and her husband were there in May - we "slummed" at the Grandview.  They had a very nice unit.  The living area was not large but adequate for two.

I didn't actually see our son's unit at the Marriott resort - everybody else agreed it was nicer than HGVC but of course it only exchanges through Interval.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 26, 2011)

Check the last call in RCI to see if any timeshares have units available.  We stayed in Grandview about 18 months ago and got a one bedroom for a great price.  It was really cheap, but when tax and other fees were added, the cost was about $45 per night, which is a killer deal for what we got.  

We always rent a car and that worked great for us.  But, it is about 10 minutes to the strip to the major casinos.  It just depends on what you want to do.  We went to Zion, Valleys of Fire, Hoover Dam, Red Rock and other places on day trips and to shows at night.  

If you don't want to drive, than a casino hotel in the area of the Flamingo is the best location.  If you do that, you get the room that you paid for.  There are a lot of cheap hotels and they are safe, but don't expect much when you reserve them.  

We usually stay at the Hilton Flamingo timeshare, but that is what we own and it is difficult to get through RCI.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 26, 2011)

siesta said:


> vegas has an abundance of hotel rooms, and very competitive rates. Its the OP's first time to vegas and the real experience is staying at a glitzy hotel on the strip. Not an off-strip condo with a kitchen most people wont use since there are so many food deals around town. Also, alot of people dont go to vegas for a full week, in fact after a weekend some people cant wait to leave!



i would agree with this.

hotel rates for sun-thursday stays are great deals.  but if you are determined to stay 7 nights, a timeshare stay is worthwhile to avoid the higher weekend rates at the hotels.


----------



## MomoD (Sep 26, 2011)

If staying in LV for more than a couple of days I would definately stay in a TS. It is so nice to be able to get up in the morning to make and drink a cup of tea/coffee whilst planning your day.  I like to have the chice wheither to eat in or out, makes the trip more fun. It takes us such a long time to get to Vegas that the minimum stay for us is a week.

The Flamigo Hilton is in a very good location, but then so is the Grandview and Polo Towers.

Hope you have a fantastic holiday.


----------



## mikejt (Oct 6, 2011)

*Recommendation Desert Club*



Mayble said:


> I was considering booking Las Vegas through RCI for next May.  My husband and I have never been to Vegas before.  The hotel with the best location seems to be Hilton Flamingo, but it looks like an older hotel.  I was hoping to stay somewhere a little nicer.  HGVC Las Vegas Strip is available, however, reviews state it's on the north end and pretty far from the main strip. Is there a better option in RCI which would be closer to the action and offer very nice accommodations?  I would appreciate any recommendations and advice.  Thanks!



I would recommend the Desert Club resort on Koval Lane (formerly SummerBay but will be under Orange lake resorts in the New Year). I own there and have stayed there when I visit Vegas. It is a wonderful place with lots of amenities and very close to Harrah's Flamingo and Imperial Palace as well as Wynn's . This property is listed on RCI . Enjoy your trip . Check out Legends in Concerts at Harrah's also here are a couple of websites that may be useful for you in planning your visit

http://www.vegas.com
and 
http://www.cheapotravel.com

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## observe50 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have stayed at Wyndham Grand Desert. HGVC at the Flamingo and just got back from Summer Bay.

IMO Hilton Grand Vacation Club at the Flamingo is the best and most convenient place to stay. You are at the Flamingo/strip and can go anytime  you want without having to wait for the shuttles also tipping.

I wasn't thrilled with Summer Bay they lied about things for a year. When I booked thru RCI I had them call and the Resort didn't adhere to anything they said. I ended up in an A unit in building 2 wasn't happy no pool, no hot tub, NOTHING. They changed the shuttle bus schedule the convenience store is a gift shop the TIKI bar is at the other end of resort and you enter thru a building. When we asked about Von's the shuttle was always booked so we weren't happy with that  we had to end up eating out the extra expense was not accounted for. We had to pay for a lot of cabswhich also was not accounted for because we were going to use the shuttles.

To me staying on the strip at HGVC will save you money you can spend on things that are much more interesting.


----------

